# Gingrich sees Sarah Palin as vice president, Cabinet secretary



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Newt Gingrich said that former Alaska Gov. Sarah Palin would be among the candidates that he would consider when considering a potential running mate, adding that the former GOP vice presidential nominee would be an ideal candidate for secretary of Energy.
Gingrich, speaking Wednesday during a conference call with conservative voters hosted by Ralph Reed's Faith and Freedom Coalition, was asked by one of the attendees whether he would consider Palin as a running mate.
"She is certainly one of the people you would look at. I am a great admirer of hers and she was a remarkable reform governor of Alaska, she's somebody who I think brings a great deal to the possibility of helping in government and that would be one of the possibilities," Gingrich said, *according to Right Wing Watch*.

Gingrich sees Sarah Palin as vice president, Cabinet secretary - The Hill's Blog Briefing Room

---------- Post added at 20:35 ---------- Previous post was at 20:35 ----------

*I think he's lost his mind. *


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2011)

A Gingrich/Palin ticket would be among the very few that Barry can beat.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Any ticket with Palin in it is headed for doom.

---------- Post added at 20:48 ---------- Previous post was at 20:46 ----------

I'd love to see a Romney/West ticket.


----------



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> A Gingrich/Palin ticket would be among the very few that Barry can beat.


I agree that Palin the MILF is kryptonite to any ticket.

Given the GOP cast of characters Barry could beat quite a few. Conservative pundit Charles Krauthammer said it best that the GOP hopefuls have thus far bumbled and unimpressed to the point where they're making Obama look more presidential by default. Cain was a joke, Paul is a whackjob, Gingrich is an unelectable crank, Bachman is a smokeshow no one is apparently taking seriously judging by the numbers. It appears that helmet hair Mitt is the best chance for taking the White House but listening him is like eating styrofoam...he has the charisma of an unsalted potato chip.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2011)

BrickCop said:


> It appears that helmet hair Mitt is the best chance for taking the White House but listening him is like eating styrofoam...he has the charisma of an unsalted potato chip.


I disagree; I've met him (Romney), and unless he's the most accomplished actor/liar I've ever met in my life, he's the most genuinely nice guy as you'll ever find, but you also get the impression he's not afraid of making tough decisions when necessary, which is backed up by his business record.

I've said it ad nauseam, but I'll say it again; Romney has the chance to be this generation's Ronald Reagan, and I think he'll be just that if he's elected.

Besides their inherent similarities (both former governors of traditionally liberal states who failed in their first Presidential bids - Reagan twice - and who are/were criticized for not being conservative enough), we also have the hair criticism. Reagan was vilified in the press for having no gray hair in his 70's (like that really mattered), while Romney gets barbs about his full (and somewhat gray) head of hair.

If all the absurdly left-slanted media and the Democrat attack dogs can come up with to attack Romney is his hair, then we have a winner, folks.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> Romney has the chance to be this generation's Ronald Reagan, and I think he'll be just that if he's elected.
> 
> .


My God do I hope there can be another Reagan.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Palin is a lightning rod of media hatred and who controls the msm. It would ruin any chance Newt has period, wtf is he thinking.


----------



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> I disagree; I've met him (Romney), and unless he's the most accomplished actor/liar I've ever met in my life, he's the most genuinely nice guy as you'll ever find, but you also get the impression he's not afraid of making tough decisions when necessary, which is backed up by his business record.
> 
> I've said it ad nauseam, but I'll say it again; Romney has the chance to be this generation's Ronald Reagan, and I think he'll be just that if he's elected.
> 
> ...


I agree that he his a great guy as I met him too years ago on a flight to NYC. I remember doing a double take as he walked past me in coach. I said hi governer...he greeted me and was very down to earth. When we landed at LaGuardia he went to buy one of those baseball glove size soft pretzels and asked the people around him if they wanted one as well. I knew that him turning down first class seats and offering the pretzels meant that he would be running for higher office.

I agree about his qualifications, the hair stuff was just sarcasm on my part, I just wish he had more of an edge to him. You compare him to Reagan but he needs one of those ballsy Reagan debate moments akin to the "Mr. Speaker I PAID for this microphone". Love or hate Obama he is a smooth talker....Romney needs to drop the polite aw shucks persona and have a little more bite when they (hopefully) square off in a debate.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Obama being a smooth talker is a serious urban legend. Behind the teleprompter he makes just as many mistakes,gaffs,insults,lame jokes, as any President I can thiink. The diffeernece is his get almost zero airtime so they are dismissed, while Bush and Palin are mocked on Leno,Letterman,SNL night after night after night creating the false image of them. Have you ever heard Obama speak without the prompter, he's a fuckin lampshade with a Harvard degree.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Teleprompter shuts off and obama starts mumbling and uttering incoherent sentences. The guy can't think on the fly like Mitt can. 

Aside of flat out voter fraud(which I do NOT put past these democrat assholes) I don't see anyway possible that he'll get elected again... People are too fed up. Read the comments section of a newspaper relating to a major issue, a LOT of people are leaning right... 

Maybe I'm overly optimistic.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

He does that he shoots himself in the foot.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2011)

BrickCop said:


> I agree about his qualifications, the hair stuff was just sarcasm on my part, I just wish he had more of an edge to him. You compare him to Reagan but he needs one of those ballsy Reagan debate moments akin to the "Mr. Speaker I PAID for this microphone".


Romney definitely has an edge to him, as evidenced by his terse exchange with Rick Perry in one of the primary debates last month, I think he's just saving it for the general election. He's most likely abiding by one of Ronald Reagan's Commandments: Thou will not attack fellow Republicans.



BrickCop said:


> Love or hate Obama he is a smooth talker....Romney needs to drop the polite aw shucks persona and have a little more bite when they (hopefully) square off in a debate.


Smooth talker? He's a smooth reader off the teleprompter; take that away, and he's a bumbling idiot;

Obama, a complete idiot. - YouTube

Mitt Romney vs. Barack Obama in a live debate would be like the 2007 New England Patriots vs. a Pop Warner team.


----------



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

I agree that there's an electronic umbilical cord from Obama to the teleprompter but he carved up McCain pretty good without it in their debate. It would be a huge mistake for Romney and crew to underestimate the Obama's verbal comunication skills...some voters go by delivery as much as message (unfortunately).


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2012)

BrickCop said:


> I agree that there's an electronic umbilical cord from Obama to the teleprompter but he carved up McCain pretty good without it in their debate. It would be a huge mistake for Romney and crew to underestimate the Obama's verbal comunication skills...some voters go by delivery as much as message (unfortunately).


McCain sucked as a debater, whereas Romney is as smooth/prepared as they come; I've never seen him once get flustered, while I've seen Obama get lost more than once (not that the media ever covered it).


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

I agree that Romney is the only choice so far offered by the GOP that even has a ghost of chance of beating Obama. Gingrich is too divisive and his comments on Palin show he continues to disregard what is best for his campaign.

Unfortunately, I am not very hopeful....Romney being a Mormon will hurt him in many states.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

I would love to see Gingrich debate Obama, he will tear Obama apart. While I'll agree a Gingrich/Palin ticket will have too many distractors and would be an ideal ticket for the liberal media and Obama, I think a Gingrich/Palin administration would be good for America....but getting them elected is a different story.


----------

